# Festool duradrive video



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Found this video of the festool duradrive, looks a lot quicker than other videos I've seen and it's just the 2500 rpm version if the title is correct. Also notice there is no sound of a clutch, must be an electronic clutch. 

http://youtu.be/Azj5CXZYGvo


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I want!


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Scott you and your tools lol... You're making everyone jealous


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Edit last post didn't see Scott posted it my bad sorry buddy


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Found this video of the festool duradrive, looks a lot quicker than other videos I've seen and it's just the 2500 rpm version if the title is correct. Also notice there is no sound of a clutch, must be an electronic clutch.
> 
> http://youtu.be/Azj5CXZYGvo


I tried protool and I wasn't happy...... for me HILTI all the way 
if you are interested in duradrive check this video and link 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iDyoGjN80w 

https://www.festool.co.uk/Products/...rywall-screwdrivers-DWC-18-2500-Li-4-2-Set-GB


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah I have the corded hilti and really like it. The duradrive probably won't make it over the pond for a while if ever. 

Did you see hilti came out with a new collated attachment that uses different strips? Looks slick check it out. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=v5oGktRT1S8


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Yeah I have the corded hilti and really like it. The duradrive probably won't make it over the pond for a while if ever.
> 
> Did you see hilti came out with a new collated attachment that uses different strips? Looks slick check it out.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=v5oGktRT1S8


yes looks slick but the problem is that you're limited.....you have to use only their strips ......and who knows how much they cost


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

keke said:


> yes looks slick but the problem is that you're limited.....you have to use only their strips ......and who knows how much they cost


Are you sure about that?! Allot of these companies can use competitors screws


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

They are different strips I've never seen before. I'd hope they wouldn't jack the price as no one would buy them. Hilti are the cheapest strips I've found so far


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

They look very similar to the Quick drive screws. I wonder if they are inter-changeable.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K8z97nY0E8


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> They look very similar to the Quick drive screws. I wonder if they are inter-changeable.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K8z97nY0E8


I don't think they are......Quick drive are straight, Hilti in angle


----------

